# [Q] Replacement TBolt



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

My phone was stolen about a month ago and i just got my replacement today. Strait out of the box i notice.

1. Netflix isnt synchronized audio and video wise and lags like tons.

2. Simple actions like scrolling in gmaps or zooming lag as well.

I havent modded at all yet. I remember hating sense but not this bad.

My question is this...can anyone think of anything that could be wrong or should i go strait to verizon service and see if i can get a replacement.

(oh and it wasnt a network thing cauae i was on a great wifi connection)


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Could be something wrong with it but most likely it is a software problem, could be some of the bloat. I have heard blockbuster has had a history of causing issues. Battery pull and try turning off all syncing and see if it changes.

Sent from my BAMF'd 'bolt


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

Just my 2 cents....is the replacement running FROYO (2.2.1) or Gingerbread (2.3.4)?


----------



## Jasoraso (Jul 4, 2011)

Have you given it time to get everything sycned and installed? When I first boot up a new ROM, there is always lag while it is downloaded my apps, contacts, etc., and then the phone speeds up considerably.


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

I am running stock at the moment. So 2.2.1. It could justbe software i suppose, the only time i uses netflicks before was on cm7 so quite possibly stock has a problem with all the bloat etc. Mainly i was interested to know if you would go ahead and root given this problem or try to get another phone.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I would go ahead and root, if it still stays the same after, unroot and get another replacement.

Kinda off topic, why did it take so long for them to get you a replacement?


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

It was stuff on my end. I was basically out of country for a month and didnt want to waste my 14 day grace period when i couldnt use the phone anyways. I know people say things bad about verizon's customer service but I have nothing but a good experience with them .


----------

